# Did You Know Uber Limits the Amount of Tips?



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

I did not believe it, a driver at our airport told me he had a fare only took him a few miles. His PAX asked what was the biggest tip he ever got he told the guy $60. PAX told him, I'm going to give you $100. Then PAX said, wow the app say the max tip for this fare is $36.27. 

Knowing us drivers I thought driver was full of s***, for what reason in the world would Uber limit how much someone could tip us.

Low and behold, I had to use Uber yesterday. Had a fare that was about $5, so I tried to test the theory. Tried to give the driver a $25 tip and the app said "The Max amount of tip for this fare is $18.18

I've gotten odd tip amounts before, I always thought, it was a bit strange. Now I know. Anybody have any ideas why this is so? 

Maybe its just New Mexico?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

No it's not just New Mexico. That's their policy. Why? No idea. There's a big article about all the stuff related to tipping in a first came out. You couldn't leave a tip unless you rated. Drivers had to opt in to be able to receive tips. The day tips went live you had that one chance to opt in. Otherwise I guess you had a contact support. Passengers had to update their app to be able to tip but they were not informed of this. The drivers also are not informed they had to opt in. The preset tipping amount suggested at the end of the ride changes based on the total amount of the fare. There used to be three preset amounts and the first one was always at $0 or no tip. I'll have to see if I can find the article or the link to it that talked about all of this. they of course failed to disclose this info to the drivers or the public

https://uberpeople.net/posts/2721587/
Here's a link to a thread, posted from my city, of us talking about it when it first came out. I'll look for the actual article though


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Uber drivers are some of the most ingenious folks out there. If there is a way to scam the system they will find it, and in the case of tipping, just like you dont let kids help themselves to the cookie jar, Uber found without limits the scammers went too wild.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Same reason your bank doesn't allow you to withdraw more than (on average) $400 at the ATM daily. Yours (and there) safety.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If I had to guess the reason is credit card fraud. I have been proposed many times with the same story like the bank ate the atm card can I tip you $100 and can you give me $50 cash question. 

I suspect this is either stolen credit cards or trying to get money off prepaid cards

Not saying it's right but I think this is why


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Uber drivers are some of the most ingenious folks out there. If there is a way to scam the system they will find it, and in the case of tipping, just like you dont let kids help themselves to the cookie jar, Uber found without limits the scammers went too wild.


 do you just make stuff up? They've had the tips limited since day one. The Very first day tips were allowed, they were limited. There was no time for any scamming to be going on before they were limited


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Yeah, I guess they think maybe all Uber drivers are scammers and hoodlums. You know, someone tells a driver they are going to leave a $1 tip, driver pulls out a gun and says oh yeah, make it a $100. Now that I think about it, with drunk PAXs they'd be like "oh, I didn't mean to give him $50.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bevital said:


> I did not believe it, a driver at our airport told me he had a fare only took him a few miles. His PAX asked what was the biggest tip he ever got he told the guy $60. PAX told him, I'm going to give you $100. Then PAX said, wow the app say the max tip for this fare is $36.27.
> 
> Knowing us drivers I thought driver was full of s***, for what reason in the world would Uber limit how much someone could tip us.
> 
> ...


VILE EVIL SOCIALISTS !



Bevital said:


> Yeah, I guess they think maybe all Uber drivers are scammers and hoodlums. You know, someone tells a driver they are going to leave a $1 tip, driver pulls out a gun and says oh yeah, make it a $100. Now that I think about it, with drunk PAXs they'd be like "oh, I didn't mean to give him $50.


Can the " Drunks" go back to the bar and claim they didnt mean to Drink so much ?

Please give their money back . . . . .



emdeplam said:


> Uber drivers are some of the most ingenious folks out there. If there is a way to scam the system they will find it, and in the case of tipping, just like you dont let kids help themselves to the cookie jar, Uber found without limits the scammers went too wild.


SO
YOU ARE SAYING 
" REGULATION " of UBER IS A GOOD THING ?
If REGULATION IS GOOD FOR DRIVERS . . .

" KIDS IN THE COOKIE JAR "!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

100% its fraud prevention. If someone is willing to tip $100 on a $60 fare, that someone would be willing to order an UberSUV. Its suspicious to say the least that someone would want to tip $25 on a $5 fare, why not just order UberBlack if you want to pay $30 for a minimum ride?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> 100% its fraud prevention. If someone is willing to tip $100 on a $60 fare, that someone would be willing to order an UberSUV. Its suspicious to say the least that someone would want to tip $25 on a $5 fare, why not just order UberBlack if you want to pay $30 for a minimum ride?


Maybe that person did you a favor or got you to a meeting really quick where you would have been fired and they want to thank you with a great tip on the app.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Maybe that person did you a favor or got you to a meeting really quick where you would have been fired and they want to thank you with a great tip on the app.


Theres a greater chance for fraud then the above scenario and if I were a business, I would err on the side of caution.

I would rather a driver settle for a $36 tip on a $60 fare then have a free for all then be on the hook for not only the $100 tip but the $60 fraudulent fare.

Look at the numbers given by the OP. $36.27. I Bet the fare wasnt exactly $60, but $63.73. Uber probably had a $100 pre-authorization on that trip.

On his $18.18 allowable tip, my guess is his fare wasnt exactly $5 but $6.82 and his card was pre-authorized for $25 charge and Uber wont let you tip beyond what theyve pre-authorized on any given trip.


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Same reason your bank doesn't allow you to withdraw more than (on average) $400 at the ATM daily. Yours (and there) safety.


That is by default. You can call the bank and have that limit raised.

More than likely not the case with Uber.


----------



## here2der (Jul 2, 2018)

Money laundering prevention.

Had one tell me she would tip me $20, then showed me on the app max tip allowable was $17.86.



steveK2016 said:


> 100% its fraud prevention. If someone is willing to tip $100 on a $60 fare, that someone would be willing to order an UberSUV. Its suspicious to say the least that someone would want to tip $25 on a $5 fare, why not just order UberBlack if you want to pay $30 for a minimum ride?


A lot of people tip (and larger relative to their actual means) more because of emotions and the emotional state that they associate with the driver (or bartender, server, etc) -- just like the inverse low-ratings.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> 100% its fraud prevention. If someone is willing to tip $100 on a $60 fare, that someone would be willing to order an UberSUV. Its suspicious to say the least that someone woul
> d want to tip $25 on a $5 fare, why not just order UberBlack if you want to pay $30 for a minimum ride?


 I have been given $100 + tips. I can think of five off the top of my head. They have both in cash but one guy added another $30 in app


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Bevital said:


> I did not believe it, a driver at our airport told me he had a fare only took him a few miles. His PAX asked what was the biggest tip he ever got he told the guy $60. PAX told him, I'm going to give you $100. Then PAX said, wow the app say the max tip for this fare is $36.27.
> 
> Knowing us drivers I thought driver was full of s***, for what reason in the world would Uber limit how much someone could tip us.
> 
> ...


Watched a rider tip me $15.55 on his app .He had his reasons for tipping me that exact amount. Watched him hit submit. Uber paid me $11.11 later on. I may be one of the few who was against the tipping option. It's amounted to a pay cut since it's been implemented like I predicted. The above is another reason why.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> Watched a rider tip me $15.55 on his app .He had his reasons for tipping me that exact amount. Watched him hit submit. Uber paid me $11.11 later on. I may be one of the few who was against the tipping option. It's amounted to a pay cut since it's been implemented like I predicted. The above is another reason why.


Did you question Uber and what was the reply?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> Did you question Uber and what was the reply?


Yes I contacted Ubers Lack of Support. 2 canned responses that the amount posted was correct. 1 canned gibberish response about Ubers tipping policy. Resolved.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Uber drivers are some of the most ingenious folks out there. If there is a way to scam the system they will find it, and in the case of tipping, just like you dont let kids help themselves to the cookie jar, Uber found without limits the scammers went too wild.


I liked you previous pic a lot more....will you please switch back to that one?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> 100% its fraud prevention. If someone is willing to tip $100 on a $60 fare, that someone would be willing to order an UberSUV. Its suspicious to say the least that someone would want to tip $25 on a $5 fare, why not just order UberBlack if you want to pay $30 for a minimum ride?


I'm sure there is some fraud prevention. But Steve even you can recognize that there are plenty of times someone might want to tip more than 2x what the ride costs.



here2der said:


> Money laundering prevention


That's a darn good reason as well.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I'm sure there is some fraud prevention. But Steve even you can recognize that there are plenty of times someone might want to tip more than 2x what the ride costs.
> 
> That's a darn good reason as well.


I'm looking at it objectively as a bysiness. If I were Dara, I'd make the same decision so even while I would personally be upset if i miss out on a $100 tip on a $5 minimum fare I can understand the decision.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Might be a thing with the banks also. Maybe they'll reject it if the initial authorization goes through as $15, but then 30 minutes later when the ride is done the final charge is $100.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bevital said:


> I did not believe it, a driver at our airport told me he had a fare only took him a few miles. His PAX asked what was the biggest tip he ever got he told the guy $60. PAX told him, I'm going to give you $100. Then PAX said, wow the app say the max tip for this fare is $36.27.
> 
> Knowing us drivers I thought driver was full of s***, for what reason in the world would Uber limit how much someone could tip us.
> 
> ...


What a HORRIBLE COMPANY !


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

Bevital said:


> I did not believe it, a driver at our airport told me he had a fare only took him a few miles. His PAX asked what was the biggest tip he ever got he told the guy $60. PAX told him, I'm going to give you $100. Then PAX said, wow the app say the max tip for this fare is $36.27.
> 
> Knowing us drivers I thought driver was full of s***, for what reason in the world would Uber limit how much someone could tip us.
> 
> ...


The in-app tipping rules seem to change. For several months I was capped on the amount. Not cool!

Then out of blue the cap went away. I must have missed the memo.

Will bet it is a combo of factors, specific to each market.

Best I got....


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Hopefully Lyft has more of a threshold for max tipping if it does have a limit. Lyft started in app tipping first so I imagine you can tip more there. Uber is same company that told people tips are included in the app so of course they don't want you to actually get paid.

The biggest tip I've gotten was like 80 bucks on New Years Eve my first day of driving. It was of course in cash before they did in app tipping. Anyone who wants to tip super big should just have cash on them and not try to be a baller in the app where they gotta deal with protocols and shit. I would even drive the person to an ATM to get that tip. Burn the tiniest bit of gas to get immediate baller cash? No complaints here.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Bevital said:


> I did not believe it, a driver at our airport told me he had a fare only took him a few miles. His PAX asked what was the biggest tip he ever got he told the guy $60. PAX told him, I'm going to give you $100. Then PAX said, wow the app say the max tip for this fare is $36.27.
> 
> Knowing us drivers I thought driver was full of s***, for what reason in the world would Uber limit how much someone could tip us.
> 
> ...


Get yourself a square card account. Buy the card reader at walmart for $10, setup your account, and they give you $10. Then your pax can tip separately.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Same reason your bank doesn't allow you to withdraw more than (on average) $400 at the ATM daily. Yours (and there) safety.


Uhhh.....no.......that'd be credit rating.

Same for the amount they release immediately for use, from any deposits you make.

We have "custom amount" in our version of the app.....can't you just add whatever there ?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Uhhh.....no.......that'd be credit rating.
> 
> Same for the amount they release immediately for use, from any deposits you make.
> 
> We have "custom amount" in our version of the app.....can't you just add whatever there ?


No at a certain percentage amount, Uber has a pop up message that says the tip is too High. They then say something like if you wish to tip that amount, please do so in cash


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

I remember reading somewhere it was capped to prevent fraud, mostly of the nature of the driver taking a pax’s phone while passed out and tipping himself through the app at the pax’s expense.


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

I was offer a $100 cash tip on an $8 ride but I didn't take it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Larry$$$ said:


> I was offer a $100 cash tip on an $8 ride but I didn't take it.


Bullshit


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> 100% its fraud prevention. If someone is willing to tip $100 on a $60 fare, that someone would be willing to order an UberSUV. Its suspicious to say the least that someone would want to tip $25 on a $5 fare, why not just order UberBlack if you want to pay $30 for a minimum ride?


I know it's is hard for a stiff like you to comprehend but believe me, some people enjoy tipping their service providers!


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Carry a square card reader, it was great fun to have before in app tipping. "I would love to tip you but I don't have any cash."
No problem, pull out square!


----------



## Larry$$$ (Aug 27, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> Bullshit


No bullshit. They were going to strip club..guy announced he had 1k on him. I took the tip and realized it was a 100$ . I thought maybe a mistake..I said that too much. His buddies kinda talk him out of it..he try push to me twice..he finally end up give $20.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bbonez said:


> I know it's is hard for a stiff like you to comprehend but believe me, some people enjoy tipping their service providers!


If you non-stiffs had the money to be so giving, you wouldn't be ordering X.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If you non-stiffs had the money to be so giving, you wouldn't be ordering X.


 Its called living Within their means. Should they order Uber black and max out their budgeted amount, leaving the driver with no tip or order something cheaper and be able to tip the driver?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Daisey77 said:


> Its called living Within their means. Should they order Uber black and max out their budgeted amount, leaving the driver with no tip or order something cheaper and be able to tip the driver?


So tipping $100 on a $60 fare is living within their means? Or $25 on a $5 minimum ride?


----------



## Squeaking Lion (Nov 11, 2018)

Limiting the tips is, I believe, an actual state and federal law. Our government, and actually most of the world's governments, believes that any tip that is 3x the amount of the service cost is actually money laundering or criminally-related, and is considered a method of tax evasion. Don't ask me for details, that stuff is way beyond my comprehension. But it's also a means to prevent and track underhanded dealings.

For example, let's say you're a drug dealer, and you are conducting a "business transaction" in your car using Uber. The buyer uses Uber and purchases a mile-long trip, and during the trip, you slip the buyer your merchandise. The ride finishes, and the buyer uses the Uber app to "tip" you the cost of the merchandise... a perfectly legitimate method of passing money. It all seems very upfront and legal, because all you're doing is tipping your driver, and no one is the wiser. Except that every law enforcement agency on the planet knows that trick, and has told their governments "Hey, we need to do something about this!" So... the rideshare company in question limits the amount of tips that can be given to a person legally, tracks those tips through your app in order to protect their company when tax time comes around, and the government happily taxes the hell out of those tips as well. It's a .... "win-win?"... situation.

In the case of an online purchase, the tips are maxed out at 3x the purchase cost, and believe me... all tips that size are scrutinized heavily, especially if it happens more than once per six months. After all, we in the service industry couldn't possible DESERVE a tip that large due to the exceptional service we provide, and people couldn't possibly be THAT generous... that's just impossible! It HAS to be an illegal activity, right? 

I've actually heard of people in service industries being audited simply because a generous and wealthy person decided on the spur of the moment to give them a really big tip, and what usually happens during that audit is the IRS finds some way to take nearly all of it. It's yet another IRS "legal" scam to take your hard-earned money and give it to your politicians in order to finance their agendas. 

Besides, everyone knows Uber drivers don't get tipped! That would imply we rendered a service that was more dangerous than carrying food to a table, or enabled people to get to their workplaces so they could make the money they have to hire private cars, or rescued people from their dead cars on the side of the freeway, or endured the destruction of our vehicles from various bodily fluids or bored teenagers or screaming kids or paxhole adults or just plain wear and tear... nah, that would just be silly! Tipping... pfft... that would assume humanity was human.


----------



## dimwit_driver (Jan 26, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> Get yourself a square card account. Buy the card reader at walmart for $10, setup your account, and they give you $10. Then your pax can tip separately.


Bingo.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Get yourself a square card account. Buy the card reader at walmart for $10, setup your account, and they give you $10. Then your pax can tip separately.


You can order them for free through square


----------



## dNi053n9Butler (Nov 17, 2018)

It should definitely be on official website, but the better idea will be download application on mobile phone.


----------



## Matthew Thomas (Mar 19, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Uber drivers are some of the most ingenious folks out there. If there is a way to scam the system they will find it, and in the case of tipping, just like you dont let kids help themselves to the cookie jar, Uber found without limits the scammers went too wild.


The only scammers I see are the aholes at 555 Market Street, San Francisco, California.


----------



## Mmmc (Jun 29, 2018)

As per the Uber app. Uber claims the reason for the cap on tipping is so pax cant make a mistake and hit an extra 0. I scheduled an Uber for daughter in law when I went to tip 1.00 2.00 5.00 and "other" popped up. There is a way for a pax to tip you multiple times. When I go into my trips I can tip a driver more than once at any time for approx 3 wks after trip. There is an "add more tip" option. I tried it was able to tip at least 3X wasnt tipping driver anymore than 15.00 though. I did 5.00 3X. Last night pax tipped me while still in my car. For the 1st time she said a percentage came up as the tipping option. I have gotten percentages tips 5X. Seems like the percentage choice pops up on trips over 20.00. Trips under 20.00 is $1, $2 $5 and "other".


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Bullshit


what are you calling bullshit on that it was offered or they didnt take it? I woulda said this is an awful lot of money, this is very generous of you!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> what are you calling bullshit on that it was offered or they didnt take it? I woulda said this is an awful lot of money, this is very generous of you!


I was referring to him not taking it but it was in a teasing manner


----------

